# Bad water quality?



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

Occasionally to change up my Ps diets i throw an earthworm in the tank and watch them rip it to shreds. The water in my tank always gets cloudy as hell and i was wondering if there are any negative effects the quality of the water to have earthworm guts spread about.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard that before putting eathworms in your tank you should let them sit for a day just in a moist enviroment without the dirt. Get like a damp paper towel and stuf that into a container. This allows the worms to exrete all the dirst and junk they have in their digestive tract without taking in anymore. This might work for you.

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

put your thumb and pointer finger at the head of the worm, squeeze and run you fingers to the tail, this pushed out all the poo and dirt in them, so when your fish eat them they dont make a mess, you have to do that about 3 times, then rinse them off and toss them in

any uneaten food causes cloudy water, some just faster than others


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

errrrrrrgh!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> put your thumb and pointer finger at the head of the worm, squeeze and run you fingers to the tail, this pushed out all the poo and dirt in them, so when your fish eat them they dont make a mess, you have to do that about 3 times, then rinse them off and toss them in
> 
> any uneaten food causes cloudy water, some just faster than others
































thats horrible man, im never gonna feed my fish any worms now


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> put your thumb and pointer finger at the head of the worm, squeeze and run you fingers to the tail, this pushed out all the poo and dirt in them, so when your fish eat them they dont make a mess, you have to do that about 3 times, then rinse them off and toss them in
> 
> any uneaten food causes cloudy water, some just faster than others


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

HahaHa, I was going to suggest that, but thought that some might object to this "forcing of excretion" of wastes. I do it, but its not the most plesant thing to do.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> put your thumb and pointer finger at the head of the worm, squeeze and run you fingers to the tail, this pushed out all the poo and dirt in them, so when your fish eat them they dont make a mess, you have to do that about 3 times, then rinse them off and toss them in
> 
> any uneaten food causes cloudy water, some just faster than others


 Oh man.. Im cool with earthworms!! Too much trouble squeezing a bunch of nastiness just to feed my Ps. Plus you'd never see me touch those shizzels.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > put your thumb and pointer finger at the head of the worm, squeeze and run you fingers to the tail, this pushed out all the poo and dirt in them, so when your fish eat them they dont make a mess, you have to do that about 3 times, then rinse them off and toss them in
> ...


 sissy


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

we went on a fishing trip and my sister would not touch worms to bait her hook so I had to do it

and was later known as the master baiter


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> we went on a fishing trip and my sister would not touch worms to bait her hook so I had to do it
> 
> and was later known as the master baiter


 I went on a fishing trip once too.. Some of my friends and one of his moms. Mrs. Parker, our mother for the trip. Mother Parker


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

when i throw in earhtworms they dont even have a chance to hit the floor they just swallow them whole.


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

lol, i guess i will try the poop squeezing method the next time i throw one in.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just make sure when your squeezing you know which end is where.. dont wanna see a post about accidents


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Hell, I throw a dozen at a time, once a month on average. No butt squeezing, and never any cloudiness. If I HAD to butt squeeze, I think I'd have to find them another treat


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

I just fed them another one. I decided that i was above poop squeezing and i have decided that i will just deal with shitty water. Thanks for everyones help though.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

that's why i love my oscar throw in the worm and poof nothing lol


----------

